# Word of the Day... Gaslighting



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

Gaslighting: manipulate (someone) by psychological means into questioning their own sanity.
"_in the first episode, Karen Valentine is being gaslighted by her husband_"


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

People who attempt gaslighting with me get the shrug.


----------



## Buckeye (May 20, 2021)

But what if you really are nuts, and they are just trying to help, instead of gaslighting?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> But what if you really are nuts, and they are just trying to help, instead of gaslighting?


You make an excellent point! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2021)

I wonder if psychiatrists ever gaslight people?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I wonder if psychiatrists ever gaslight people?


Never thought of that, but I can't see why it couldn't or doesn't happen.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Never thought of that, but I can't see why it couldn't or doesn't happen.


Scary stuff!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

To any and all members looking to drop-in on this WOTD selection and post a reply, _DO NOT_ attempt to gaslight any of us.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2021)

I don’t think I gaslight anyone. We use to take the kids to Gaslight Village in upstate NY.


----------



## RubyK (May 20, 2021)

Unfortunately, gaslighting is serious psychological deceit.


----------



## Buckeye (May 20, 2021)

I'm trying to light my BBQ grill.  Do I open the valve on the tank then turn the knob or is it the other way around??
And the pilot light on the water heater went out.  How do I fix that??

I never was good at gaslighting...


----------



## horseless carriage (May 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gaslighting: manipulate (someone) by psychological means into questioning their own sanity.



You can say that again!

Gas lighting?  Halleluja!

Search Results​
Images​


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 22, 2021)

Gaslighting, holding a flame near your butt and blowing wind. Gaslighting.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 22, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Gaslighting, holding a flame near your butt and blowing wind. Gaslighting.


Definitely another form of gaslighting for sure. LOL!


----------



## horseless carriage (May 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Definitely another form of gaslighting for sure. LOL!


You had better believe it Marg, this has got to be 29 seconds of the upmost folly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 23, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> You had better believe it Marg, this has got to be 29 seconds of the upmost folly.


That's gaslighting if I've ever seen it, Horseless! LOL!

Bet he won't do that again.


----------



## Nathan (May 23, 2021)

Gaslighting is the primary goal of some media that masquerade as "news".     Some people are addicted, and are actually gaslighting themselves.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Did you know there's now a phenomena known as  “medical gaslighting,” when a health care professional dismisses a patient’s symptoms or illness as “all in your head.”..!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Did you know there's now a phenomena known as  “medical gaslighting,” when a health care professional dismisses a patient’s symptoms or illness as “all in your head.”..!


Well aware of the "phenomena" but first I have heard the name.  Makes sense.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Well aware of the "phenomena" but first I have heard the name.  Makes sense.


not heard of the word Gaslighting ?..  altho' an old name stemming from when Gaslighters would literally light the street gas lights in the last century and before.. it has now come to mean a Hideous way of ignoring people..  or causing people to doubt their own mentality ..


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> not heard of the word Gaslighting


I meant “medical gaslighting".  Gaslighting I know...  Did not however know its origin.  Until now.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I meant “medical gaslighting".  Gaslighting I know...  Did not however know its origin.  Until now.


Ah, I see.... I'm at least glad that Medical Gaslighting has been recognised...


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 30, 2022)

Saying an election was stolen when there's no evidence that it was is a form of gaslighting the public.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Saying an election was stolen when there's no evidence that it was is a form of gaslighting the public.


Leave Stacey Abrams out of this, she has done nothing to hurt you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Leave Stacey Abrams out of this, she has done nothing to hurt you.


Word game ..all posts must use the word gaslighting... please


----------



## Kika (Nov 30, 2022)

NY Times had an article about Medical Gaslighting.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/29/...z0BaslRZSrN4g8_xXTC8cgcHF6RgWJ&smid=share-url


----------



## Remy (Nov 30, 2022)

If only I had know about the term gaslighting. I only found out what it was a few short years ago. I realized how many times it was used at me.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

When I see a story like this in the newspaper, I feel like someone is gaslighting me.  

https://www.insider.com/biden-official-charged-theft-vera-bradley-suitcase-from-airport-2022-11


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2022)

_Gaslighting _is an indirect form of being very cruel to someone, which is extremely hurtful, and in many ways, is often even more difficult to respond to or resolve, than a direct negative action or words, would be. 

_Medical gaslighting is unconscionable. 

As well as dangerous._

  Reminds me of another indirect form of cruelty that was once called _passive aggressive._


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2022)

Kika said:


> NY Times had an article about Medical Gaslighting.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/29/...z0BaslRZSrN4g8_xXTC8cgcHF6RgWJ&smid=share-url



Very good article, what I've read so far of it,
 regarding how to spot, and ideas on what to do about _medical gaslighting._
Thanks for posting it, Kika.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 30, 2022)

I always felt (knew) I was gaslighted whenever I visited a car dealership.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 1, 2022)

When someone is gaslighting you, it feels like an alarm bell, constantly ringing.


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2022)

It exists, believe me, but didn't know there was a term for it. My PCP is a hand patter, but does nothing but say something to the effect, "You have to realize that your getting older. Expect things will start happening you didn't expect."


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> It exists, believe me, but didn't know tgere was a term for it. My PCP is a hand patter, but does nothing but say something to the effect, "You have to realize that your getting older. Expect things will start happening you didn't expect."


Gaslighting Medics should be given new training...


----------

